# Große Map aus Pixelfarben



## Helgon (22. Jan 2012)

Hey, ich hab des öfteren mal gesehen, dass bei Sidescrollern die Map mithilfe von nem Kleineren Bild das aus Pixeln mit jeweiliger Farbe für jeweiligen Block steht, generiert wird.

Ich würd gern wissen wie sich diese "Technik" nennt.

Grüße


----------



## Runtime (22. Jan 2012)

Meinst du vielleicht so was: Tutorial Terrain3 ? DGL Wiki? Oder von was für einer Map und welchen Blöcken sprichst du bzw wo hast du das gesehen?


----------



## Fu3L (22. Jan 2012)

Ich denke er meint eher sowas wie in Quaxlies Tutorial vorgestellt:
Anstatt irgendwie ne Text- oder Binärdatei fürs Level zu nutzen, malst du es auf. Dabei steht dann zB ein rotes Pixel für ein Tile, dass dich bei Betreten tötet und ein grünes für den Levelanfang.
Hat den Vorteil, dass es auch ohne Editor recht leicht zu nutzen ist und du kannst so eventuell auch die Kollisionserkennung über diese Map oder eine zweite laufen lassen. Sicherlich insgesamt ein bequemer Weg.

Obs dafür einen extra Namen gibt, weiß ich nicht.. Vielleicht wird er in Quaxlies Tutorial genannt?


----------



## Helgon (22. Jan 2012)

Ja genau sowas meine ich Fu3l.

Von welchem Tutorial redest du den? Ich kenn nur dieses 2D Spiel von Quaxlies, habs mal überflogen, aber das kam da glaub ich nicht drin vor


----------



## Fu3L (22. Jan 2012)

Ach, in einer alten Version war das Tutorial 70 Seiten länger und es wurde noch ein weiteres Spiel kreiert. Ein Rennspiel mit einer Tilemap. 
Allerdings sehe ich gerade, nutzt Quaxlie hier nur die Technik 2 Maps zu verwalten: Eine, die der Nutzer sieht und eine wo die Tiles nur da gefärbt sind, wo man zB nicht hin kann oder Schaden erhält. Geladen werden die auch aus einem Textfile.

Möchtest du denn zu dem was du meinst etwas wissen (außer den Namen)? Ich habs selbst bei Delirium! genutzt. Ist aber auch recht intuitiv, denke ich^^


----------



## Helgon (22. Jan 2012)

Eigentlich nur den Namen  Von der Umsetzung her ist es ja nix großartiges


----------



## bluhb (22. Jan 2012)

Collision Detection and Bounce Calculation using Colour Maps (part 1)  Swingpant's Game Lab


----------



## Helgon (22. Jan 2012)

Dankeschön


----------

